# "Oblivion Has Stopped Working" problem Windows 7



## Chaos6060 (Jun 17, 2010)

I recently downloaded Oblivion GOTY edition from steam and began to play it. I installed some mods. One of them I couldnt get to work so I thought to reinstall the game to clean the slate. I did now the game wont even start. I click on the shortcut on the desktop and it take you to the loading screen with play, options, elderscrolls.com ets.. and then I click play and in the middle of the loading screen the screen goes black and I get a windows 7 general error message that says " Oblivion Has Stopped working" and I have to use task manager to exit out of that. PLEASE HELP 
I have also been looking through forums and found tht updating drivers fixed some peoples problems I did this and it still did not work / reistalled direct X still did not work I dont know what to do or where to start

Windows 7 64 bit
NVidia GeForce GT 240m 
Intel Core(TM) i7 CPU M620 @ 2.67 GHz
6.00 GB RAM

I was looking at some forums that said take out the oblivion.exe file onto the desktop bypassing the launcher. I did this and it gave me another error message saying that Binkw32.dll was not installed on my system but it was because it came with the game, I then copied and pasted the dll into my computer/system folder then it gave me another error message "Application Load Error 5:0000065434" some one help me this sucks

Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 6/18/2010 12:56:09 AM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: DOO-PC
Description:
Faulting application name: Oblivion.exe, version: 1.2.0.416, time stamp: 0x462392c7
Faulting module name: Oblivion.exe, version: 1.2.0.416, time stamp: 0x462392c7
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00175ba9
Faulting process id: 0xc94
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb0ea28e034ab3
Faulting application path: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\oblivion\Oblivion.exe
Faulting module path: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\oblivion\Oblivion.exe
Report Id: cee731a9-7a95-11df-997b-701a049d9adc
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-06-18T04:56:09.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>4935</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>DOO-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>Oblivion.exe</Data>
<Data>1.2.0.416</Data>
<Data>462392c7</Data>
<Data>Oblivion.exe</Data>
<Data>1.2.0.416</Data>
<Data>462392c7</Data>
<Data>c0000005</Data>
<Data>00175ba9</Data>
<Data>c94</Data>
<Data>01cb0ea28e034ab3</Data>
<Data>c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\oblivion\Oblivion.exe</Data>
<Data>c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\oblivion\Oblivion.exe</Data>
<Data>cee731a9-7a95-11df-997b-701a049d9adc</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

I noticed something in your report that kind of caught my eye. The Exception code: 0xc0000005
Which is DEP (data execution prevention) shutting down your app. This sometimes happens when you update your drivers and an easy fix for this is to just roll back your drivers. 
If that doesn't work try uninstalling the game using Revo Uninstaller you can get from here: http://download.cnet.com/Revo-Uninstaller/3000-2096_4-10687648.html

After that re-install the game and it should work for you.

If you don't want to try the uninstall re-install entire process again you could try just downloading ccleaner and doing a registry repair and see if that works for you. I had nearly the same problem one time with the game Section 8 and it worked for me.


----------

